# High Roller Bets



## spofanit (Aug 11, 2020)

Pro Sports Bettors Mario Giordano, Alex Georgiadis and Nikolai Pavlov have a combined 75 years of experience and cater to High Rollers and Sports Funds.

Mario Giordano, Alex Georgiadis and Nikolai Pavlov work hard to succeed, and now High Rollers and Sports Funds can tail their success and also be successful.
Watch first hand how easy it is to beat the books, they will tweet their plays free of charge from 08/11/20 to 9/9/20 at https://twitter.com/highrollerbets (@highrollerbets).

08/11/20

MLB: TOTAL O11-120 (ARIZONA DIAMONDBACKS / COLORADO ROCKIES) (Z GALLEN -R / K FREELAND -L)

RISK $6000 / WIN $5000*

*Suggested Minimum Bankroll of $100,000.

On average 60 bets and over $50,000* of profit per 30 day period.

*$2,000 on 2 unit plays, $3,000 on 3 unit plays and $5,000 on 5 unit plays.


----------



## spofanit (Aug 13, 2020)

Showing a profit of $8,000 after Day 2 of 30.

Must follow us on Twitter to get all picks free of charge, we don't post here daily.

@highrollerbets https://twitter.com/highrollerbets

08/13/2020

NBA: TOTAL O236-110 (PORTLAND / BROOKLYN)
RISK $2200 / WIN $2000*

NHL: VEGAS -1½+120
RISK $1667 / WIN $2000*

*Suggested Minimum Bankroll of $100,000.


----------

